# Has anyone had a dog/puppy with a deviated sternum (pectus excavatum)?



## kate2kate (Mar 10, 2009)

Has anyone had a dog/puppy with a deviated sternum (pectus excavatum)?

I am looking for any information I can find. My 15wk onld Pug puppy was just diagnosed yesterday and it's pretty severe. Please share your story.

TIA,
Katie


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

I have never know a dog with this problem. However I did find this link and thought you may find it of interest.

http://www.vetsurgerycentral.com/pectus.htm

Good luck with your puppy. Let us know how he/she does.


----------



## kate2kate (Mar 10, 2009)

Thank you for the link. I saw that one too. Unfortunatly my puppy's is much more severe than that picture. It has squished his heart all the way over to the side and his lungs are also in the wrong place. I am waiting for my vet to talk to some sergeons to find out if anything can be done for him.

Katie


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

Katie,
I am so sorry. I hope that you find a surgeon that can help your puppy. Please update as things progress. Our prayers are with your puppy and you. What is your little one's name?


----------

